# Pics of my 200sx



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

here goes a few pics i took with my crappy digi cam. Tell me what u think.

thanx 



http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=396052


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

lookin good 
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice,
Real sinister.

Seth


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> *lookin good
> :banana::banana::banana: *


:thumbup:

i like the stealth look


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Very nice, love the shine or the ride...


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

hey i got a question for u G2-0-0SX about ur R1 coilovers.... i have them and there a Peice os $hit. and i bottom out every where i drive...how does ur ride react to the coilovers.......TY Bye


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

well...the ride does suck, i bottom out alot too (yeah even tho my licence is suspended I take it for a spin every once and a while to keep the engine conditioned) It takes corners like a dream but im just VERY careful about bumps in the road, i've memorized most of the bigger ones around were i live, hehe. My frind is about to give me some Eibach springs with a higher spring rate off of his old GC coilovers and im going to see how those work.

And thanx evryone for the comments. The "stealth, sinister, mean" look is exactly what im going for :-D


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sweet ride dude..thats nice and clean


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

paint very reflective.. what kinda wax you use?


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

Boromir said:


> *paint very reflective.. what kinda wax you use? *


hehe well i use the meguars 3 step system. But when I took those pics i hadnt washed the car in like a month...hehe i guess it works ! 

thanx eveyone :-D


----------

